# Das neue ICB - auch was für Mädels?



## Sickgirl (27. April 2014)

Wird ja gerade wieder heftig über eine Neuauflage des Forumbikes diskutiert. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/inte...aechste-generation-powered-by-alutech.698408/

Ich fände es schön, wenn wir die Spielwiese nicht nur den Jungs überlassen, und uns vielleicht mit den Wünschen von uns Ladies einbringen. Ich fände zBsp auch mal richtig kleine Rahmengrößen toll.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (27. April 2014)

Das mit den ganz kleinen Rahmen hab ich schon für euch angesprochen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (27. April 2014)

...mmmhhhh, ich eben auch - bin auch schon "angezickt" worden:



> Warum ? Kleine Menschen (alles unter 1,68 also) sollten tendenziell eher ganz auf ein MTB verzichten.
> Da bietet sich doch ein BMX eher an.....



... dämliche Ignoranz von Leuten, die meinen "Grösse" zu besitzen


----------



## bastea82 (27. April 2014)

Habe ich auch gesehen, was der Kommentar von dem Typ sollte ist mir auch rätselhaft. 
Mischt da ruhig auch mit!

Bas


----------



## Martina H. (27. April 2014)

... hattest mir ja eben "drüben" schon beigestanden


----------



## HiFi XS (27. April 2014)

Ja! Bitte!


----------



## Kerosin0815 (1. Mai 2014)

@Martina H.

Hast du es tatsächlich nicht geschafft meinen "Beitrag" als ironisch einzustufen ?
Ich befürchte nein.Eigentlich war er so geschrieben das man die Ironie einfach erkennt bzw herauslesen kann.


----------



## bastea82 (1. Mai 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> @Martina H.
> 
> Hast du es tatsächlich nicht geschafft meinen "Beitrag" als ironisch einzustufen ?
> Ich befürchte nein.Eigentlich war er so geschrieben das man die Ironie einfach erkennt bzw herauslesen kann.



Habe ich auch dann offensichtlich auch nicht geschafft. Genauso wie der ein oder andere auch. Ich bitte daher eure Prinzhaftigkeit vielmals um Vergebung.


----------



## nuts (14. Mai 2014)

Coole Initiative! 

Wir werden den Punkt "Sehr niedrige Rahmenhöhen umsetzbar" bei der Diskussion des bald zu erstellenden Lastenhefts auf jeden Fall mit einbringen und freuen uns über weitere Ideen und Beteiligung.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Coole Initiative!
> 
> Wir werden den Punkt "Sehr niedrige Rahmenhöhen umsetzbar" bei der Diskussion des bald zu erstellenden Lastenhefts auf jeden Fall mit einbringen und freuen uns über weitere Ideen und Beteiligung.



 Ein Blick ins Ladies only und jeder wird erkennen, dass es eine Masse an "kurzen" bikenden Ladies gibt


----------



## Martina H. (14. Mai 2014)

Na, da wär ja mal was - wenn es denn schon das x-tausendste Fully wird, dann wenigstens auch mal in klein, bzw. ganz klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (10. Juli 2014)

Jetzt gilt's: Je mehr Stimmen auf die kleinen Varianten entfallen, desto höher die Chance, dass sie gebaut werden 

Die Umfrage läuft noch bis Samstag abend hier


----------

